

How much do you charge for a website? - jramz

I'm interested in doing some web development for businesses who are willing to hire me to make one for them, but I wouldn't know whats a reasonable amount to charge. What's a ballpark number you charge a client for a website? I know it might depend but any numbers would help.
======
mattbillenstein
Charge as much as you can get away with -- and make sure you bill by the hour
and start with a reasonable statement of work.

Any time estimate you give you should probably at least double -- freelancers
typically get themselves into trouble by quoting either too low an hourly
rate, too low of a flat fee, a too low time estimate for completion, or the
customer keeps constantly changing what they want...

------
dillon
As a freelancer, I work fast and charge $15 an hour. I can usually make around
$500 per website, but I'm not the most experienced web developer.

------
rorrr
It really depends on the website. Some websites take half an hour by one
developer to make, some take 6 months by a team of 30 senior developers, DBAs,
sys admins, designers and managers.

